# i can't open anything on my computer



## Bulleyeaccuracy (May 5, 2012)

My computer turns on fine i can see my desktop background and i can move my mouse, all of my icons are there. When i hover my mouse over my icons they high light and everything looks fine but when i try to double click on something it does not open. Ctrl+alt+delete does not work or anything, so how do i fix it? Also i dont want to lose any of my work so i would prefer an answer that does not involve a hard drive format


----------



## Bulleyeaccuracy (May 5, 2012)

I forgot to say that i am running windows 7


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First off, backup all your work that you don't want to loose to a USB HDD or Flash Drive. 
After you have safely backed up, Do a *System Restore* to a time before this happened. If that fails, restart the computer and press *F8*. In the Advanced boot menu choose *Safe Mode with Networking*. Does that work? 
Go to Start/Search and type *cmd* Right click the *CMD* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Command Prompt* type* chkdsk C: /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes. and restart the computer. Check Disk will run at next bootup. 
If that fails, when you restart the computer, press *F8* again but this time choose *Repair Your Computer*.


----------



## Bulleyeaccuracy (May 5, 2012)

I can open anything, i cant get to the start menu. It is late so i will try to fix it tomorrow, i will keep you updated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> restart the computer, press *F8* again but this time choose *Repair Your Computer*


----------



## Bulleyeaccuracy (May 5, 2012)

ok it is the morning now so i can work on my computer all day


----------

